# 'Eye-blob' question.



## J-WO (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I tried wikipedia's 'vast wealth of knowledge' and once again, I find myself coming back to the Chron's hearth in search of the real wisdom I know I'll get here.

My question is simple--what's the name for those blobs you get in your vision when you look away from (or close your eyes after gazing at) a bright light?

I've scribbled a story where they are fairly integral to the plot, so I guess I'm looking for the more common, domestic term rather than anything too medical/Latin.  I thought 'mote' might be correct, but looking at the dictionary, I think that may refer to physical dust alone.

On the other hand, for all I know I may be the only person who gets these blob things--in which case my problems are bigger than a mere story-blockage!


----------



## Pyan (Aug 16, 2010)

I've always thought of them just as "after-images"...


----------



## J-WO (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, that makes sense, pretty descriptive, too. Sounds like it should be the name of some nineteen eighties New Romantic band though...


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 16, 2010)

Here are some links which may help with information on this; and, yes, most places refer to them simply as "after-images"....

http://www.gis.net/~tbirch/mi2a.htm

A random question about eye tests? - Yahoo! Answers

I need help!!!? - Yahoo! Answers

Characteristics of sensations

http://www.londonmedical.co.uk/sites/londonmedical/images/files/LM Leaflet Fluorescein Angi v7.pdf

(p. 2 on that last lists these as one of the side effects of the procedure)


----------



## The Procrastinator (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe you need to come up with your own term for them. Like glow-shadows or something.


----------



## The Judge (Aug 16, 2010)

I've always thought of them as burn-outs -- I think I imagined the whatevers in the eye are so overloaded with light they just burn out and shut down for a few seconds.

"Mote" is too specific, I think, since it really does only refer to small things like dust in a sunbeam or a speck of something physical in the eye.  

I do know the floaty bits which come in front of your vision from time to time are known as floaters, if that's any help.


----------



## J-WO (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions and links, everyone! Much appreciated.

('Glow-shadows' _should_ be in common use, and 'burn-outs' has a pleasant cyberpunk quality)  

I must say though, I'd have thought there'd be some medieval old-wives-tale-name for them. My estimation of medieval old wives has dropped.

But it does make me wonder what people thought afterimages were in ye olde days. Indeed, could it have reinforced the belief in the supernatural world--a glimpse at a hidden world of fairies and what-not?


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 16, 2010)

You obviously didn't look through _all _of Wikipedia, J-WO ...

Afterimage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They're also called "ghost images" which might give you some more ideas.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 16, 2010)

Obviously I don't know exactly what you are doing but the other related phenomenon is Entoptics:

Entoptic phenomenon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## J-WO (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the links, you two.

That collection of after-image inducing pictures are incredible. I looked at two in quick succession and consequently had Che Guevara's face embedded in the Stars and Stripes floating before me. A compelling image--perhaps a flag from some wildly divergent alternative history!

I like this word 'Entoptic', too--very SF, something to play around with. Such as-

'_Engage the entoptic drive!'_ 

or

'_Welcome to my Entopticorium...'_


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I first came across them in Reynolds Revelation Space books but wouldn't swear to it. In them he uses entoptics controlled by implants to overlay information directly in your vision. Also people could program their own entoptic decorations (like jewelry) which were broadcast to everyone in range so when they looked at them they saw birds or butterflies or whatever flying all around them. Kind of cute but once I read up on entoptics I'm not so sure they could ever be used to give that level of dynamic and precise display. Though maybe his entoptics were being plugged straight into the optic nerve?


----------



## J-WO (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, I recall that one in *RS, *though I didn't quite get what Reynolds was driving at. What a great idea, though.


----------

